
Toddlers becoming so addicted to iPads they require therapy - jamesbritt
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/10008707/Toddlers-becoming-so-addicted-to-iPads-they-require-therapy.html
======
kevdigital
Surely this is not the first case of children being angry when someone takes
away their toys. Is using an iPad causing any more damage than say, a Game
Boy?

------
gee_totes
Parents are paying _£16,000 for a 28-day “digital detox” programme_...... this
is totally going to be my next startup.

